

How famous people rate Google Play Store apps - angry-hacker
http://txti.es/googleplus

======
angry-hacker
Some, who seem legit. (I lost my txti password) Unfortunately nothing too
interesting:

Larry Ellison (Oracel):
[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=105810347937...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=105810347937074039674)

Michael Dell (Dell):
[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=100523784851...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=100523784851251213675)

Few Google execs:

[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=106087880965...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=106087880965921706296)
[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=100873628951...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=100873628951632372330)
[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=105332691637...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=105332691637769400620)

Anyway, if you want to help find something interesting or stalk your friends
habits:

1) Find their Google+ page (easy) 2) Get their ID - View Source and control+F
for oid=" 3) Paste the id to:
[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=YOURIDNUMBER...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=YOURIDNUMBERHERE)

I find it funny Google own employees don't rate apps, probably because of
privacy. Or maybe they have double accounts? It means they have to constantly
ignore play store spamming you to rate them to get recommendations, see what
your friends share etc. Everything in directly against how the Play Store
wants them to use Play store.

~~~
tdkl
Well the fact that they don't use this as intended says a lot. Also the part
minding about privacy.

~~~
angry-hacker
Probably a lot of the workers use some kind of corporate accounts to test apps
etc. But I still find it ironic everyone's 'app history' is so dull. Matt
Cutts is the only one I've found from Google that looks like it's actually his
personal Android ID.

Also, it's possible privacy breach in a sense if you find the ID of some
celeb, paste it to the same Android Store format, it sometimes redirects it to
the person's profile, who is the actual owner of the celeb page.

I tried some Playboy models who have for some reason public Google+
pages/profiles and often behind them are some random marketing guys.

Example:
[https://plus.google.com/+MichaelAnthony/](https://plus.google.com/+MichaelAnthony/)
Somewhat famous musician. Id is 116849062506250163587

[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=116849062506...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=116849062506250163587)
store page.. ?

------
CPLX
I thought you were going to tell me things about famous people. This is a list
of tech executives.

~~~
angry-hacker
Well, I posted it to have a discussion and maybe people are able to find
something interesting too?

Yanis Varoufakis, Greek's Finance Minister:

[https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=114760450440...](https://play.google.com/store/people/details?id=114760450440088990894)

------
kohanz
Mark Cuban's low ratings for SnapChat and other messaging apps likely stems
from or lead to his investment in Cyber Dust [0].

[0]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/maseenaziegler/2014/04/08/mark-c...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/maseenaziegler/2014/04/08/mark-
cuban-wants-to-take-over-texting/)

~~~
icebraining
Or vice-versa: maybe the fact that he dislikes the existing messaging apps led
him to invest in one he does like.

~~~
kohanz
"stems from _or lead to_ "

~~~
icebraining
Ops, sorry.

~~~
kohanz
Partially my fault because I realize now that it should be "led to" instead of
"lead to".

------
dethstar
I felt kind of weird going thru the list.

>{X} person likes tinder

And I was like uhm, this is too personal. Then I gave it some thought, the
person who has tinder and okcupid rated works for a company that wants all my
personal information to sell ads. So perhaps this is only fair? I'd guess it
would be (or it is, since some have empty profiles, perhaps by choice)
hypocrite of them to complain about this.

------
tallanvor
I tried to rate an App once and got something similar to this (the current
language):

"Ratings and reviews on Google Play are a great way to tell your friends about
the apps and other content you love! These are linked to your Google+ profile
and are public."

I'm not interested in that type of public activity. I could somewhat
understand this for a full review, but certainly not for a simple 1 - 5 star
rating.

~~~
mirsadm
You're already posting a public review, does it really matter if it also gets
posted to Google+? I guess I don't have any objections to it because I'm not
aware of anyone from my group of friends that actually uses Google+.

~~~
tdkl
Yes, because it's not anonymized if I want it to be, but is indexable with my
real name instead. Even if I remove my G+ account, many 3rd party services
will index that data and keep it public.

------
declan
Business Insider's writeup of this discussion:
[http://www.businessinsider.in/A-hacker-site-says-it-has-
disc...](http://www.businessinsider.in/A-hacker-site-says-it-has-discovered-
the-apps-Mark-Cuban-loves-and-those-he-doesnt/articleshow/47301996.cms)

Headline is: "A hacker site says it has discovered the apps Mark Cuban loves -
and those he doesn't"

Link to discussion about that article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9553236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9553236)

------
morsch
Honestly, this is one reason why I don't like rating stuff on the net. I
realize that tying validated identities to ratings is important to make
manipulation more difficult, but I don't like the thought of leaving a public
trail of my likes/dislikes and, for restaurants and hotels, locations.

I'd be more inclined (though still quite reserved) if there was an option to
leave a rating that appears publicly anonymous, while still being logged in,
retaining Google et al.'s ability to track me to combat manipulation and
whatever more nefarious purposes come to mind.

------
StevenTweedie
It's legit -- just chatted with Cuban about it
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-apps-mark-cubans-loves-
an...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-apps-mark-cubans-loves-and-those-he-
doesnt-2015-5)

------
some1else
Eric Schmidt obviously has nothing to hide, because maybe he shouldn't be
doing anything [..] in the first place.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6e7wfDHzew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6e7wfDHzew)

------
cekanoni
honestly i was thinking we will see actually what they say about apps, but all
we can see is they +1 it

~~~
angry-hacker
+1 will be publicly visible (for apps) even if you you have turned it off from
Google+ profile page... I'm not sure if people realize it. It's also possible
that people click +1 accidentally. I know I did when I reviewed my history, I
have never ever wanted to +1 anything on store but I had for 5 apps.

------
mahouse
>famous

